# Hola



## asbreathingflows (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey just stumbled across this forum and (spur of the moment inspiration) decided to join :happy:

You could say I was drawn here by my Ne... fate is a mysterious thing... haha... well anyway... look forward to meeting you guys! Peace :laughing:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings asbreathingflows and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum asbreathingflows. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe, hope you'll enjoy your stay. :happy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 

What else inspires you?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Wow,

What a perfect intro for an ENFP. and a great name too. Welcome to the forum, and enjoy your stay, though you may end up at the moon, thats where the NFs usually end up


----------



## asbreathingflows (Jul 19, 2009)

Trope said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> What else inspires you?


Cheers. Hmm... above all people and music. I love getting to know people and sharing 'moments' with them (I hope that makes sense :tongue. And music purely because it can express emotion where words cannot :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings asbreathingflows! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us! I'm glad to see a fellow ENFP brother joining.roud:


----------



## Schattenjaeger (Jul 9, 2009)

asbreathingflows said:


> And music purely because it can express emotion where words cannot :happy:


Agreed *g*

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

asbreathingflows said:


> Cheers. Hmm... above all people and music. I love getting to know people and sharing 'moments' with them (I hope that makes sense :tongue. And music purely because it can express emotion where words cannot :happy:


It makes sense to me. I mark time as a succession of moments rather than a solid line.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh my word! Another ENFP! Cool! Welcome! roud:


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum. Take a load off and deal with a crazed lot of interesting people.*


----------



## asbreathingflows (Jul 19, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Oh my word! Another ENFP! Cool! Welcome! roud:


Thankyou :happy:

I love your name btw (very ENFPish) :wink:



ChaosRegins said:


> *Welcome to the forum. Take a load off and deal with a crazed lot of interesting people.*


Heh sounds like my sort of place - crazy people are fascinating


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Enchanté roud:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Bein venitos!

Gato por ustethes:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

What they said.


----------



## asbreathingflows (Jul 19, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> Bein venitos!
> 
> Gato por ustethes


Me gustan los gatos roud:

(and that's pretty much the extent of my Spanish!)


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

asbreathingflows said:


> Me gustan los gatos roud:
> 
> (and that's pretty much the extent of my Spanish!)


de nada...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------

